# Would this be suitable



## Spazmonkey1565 (Sep 6, 2010)

hey all, i am about to undertake in building a cage for my boys.. i was just wondering if this would be suitable.. the dimensions are Height- 175cm Width- 87cm Depth- 30cm for those that are wondering, this is a design sketch that i have done using Google Sketch3D i do need to add the ramps to cut up to each level in the holes 
this would cost me about 30-40 pound to create.









also i would appreciated any help advice or criticism anyone has to offer such as things to add or design tweaks 

thanks in advance, this will be for 2 boys and hopefully 3 if i can get these introductions to work out nicely


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I think that looks great. The only thing I would change is the depth by at least 20 cm, especially for boys.


----------



## Spazmonkey1565 (Sep 6, 2010)

so making the depth larger i assume? lol... that could easily be done 
there will also be much more toys and such in there lol... the rats in the picture are much larger than my actual rats lol, but i couldnt make them any smaller lol 

thanks for the input, the cage calculators seem to think 5 comfortably and 6 maximum but there will never be more than 3 in there  it may only be 2 yet lol  depends if i can get them to like the new comer haha


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

30cm is not deep enough for rats. Argos sells a lovely large wooden wardrobe that is deep enough to house rats comfortably.

Also, you'd need to paint it otherwise you'll end up having to throw it away fairly soon as urine would end up soaking into it and stinking.

I'd also add some more mesh panels to the back and sides for extra ventilation. It also gives you more options fro hanging toys and clumbing. 

I'd also think about making some sort of base to slide in the bottom so you can use a substrate without it going everywhere.

I wouldn't put ramps in while your boys are still young. They can jump and climb, and it will keep them nice and fit. You can put some screw in eyelets just below the holes in the shelves so when they get older and aren't as mobile you can put some parrot ladders in.


----------

